# Trimmest cloth diaper around?



## Preston00 (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey ladies (and gents). I am looking for the trimmest CD around. I got some adorable hand me down baby jeans that look like I painted them on DD when she has her cloth diapers on. I have some Bum-ware AIO's that even seem a bit bulky in them. I would only need a few when she is wearing these "trim" type pants. I know absorbency will be decreased but we are incorporating some EC'ing also so that might help cut down on the need for high absorbency. Any opinions? Thanks!


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Daisy Doodles are the trimmest AIOs I've found, and I've tried more than fifty different diapers. Her trainers are another possibility - no flopping soaker, but you lose the flexibility of snap settings.

Harleyz pockets are possibly trimmer, but so difficult to stuff. If you have very small hands these will work well for you - be sure to buy the matching insert for a perfect fit.


----------



## nonconformnmom (May 24, 2005)

I was going to say Daisy Doodles also. The crotch area is a bit narrow, leading to leaks, but overall I've been very happy with them.


----------



## box_of_rain (Mar 16, 2006)

My son has the cutest corduroys and there's NO way a BSWW is fitting under them, but I've had great luck with our FuzziBunz. They may not the _the_ trimmest dipe, but they're close! -- and they don't leak!


----------



## Hollin (Jun 26, 2005)

I haven't found a trimmer diaper than a flat and a dappi pull-on cover. Very cheap too.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Elbees are really trim.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Beccabottoms are pretty trim.


----------



## pfeiff19 (Jul 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hollin*
I haven't found a trimmer diaper than a flat and a dappi pull-on cover. Very cheap too.

I'll ditto this post! Nothin' trimmer!


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pfeiff19*
I'll ditto this post! Nothin' trimmer!

YEp my organic flats with cloth ezz covers are our trimmest option


----------



## studentmama (Jan 30, 2004)

I think SoftBums are the trimmest diaper around, but if you get the regular soakers you need to change after every pee, but with the hemp they are much more absorbant. I also like that they have a snap in soaker and side snaps(ds is the magic diaper-taker-offer and velcro is just not working for us anymore).


----------



## Preston00 (Aug 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *octobermom*
YEp my organic flats with cloth ezz covers are our trimmest option


I've never used a flat...can you tell me how you fold them for a trim fit? Thanks!


----------



## pfeiff19 (Jul 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by ********00*
I've never used a flat...can you tell me how you fold them for a trim fit? Thanks!









I know there's a site, but I don't recall it off the top of my head. Mine were never pretty, though! I just folded 'til my hearts desire and snappi'd them. They say pins work MUCH better, but I was afraid I'd poke 'em.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by ********00*
I've never used a flat...can you tell me how you fold them for a trim fit? Thanks!

http://216.239.51.104/search?q=cache...s&ct=clnk&cd=2
these were the two most common folds I use/used The first when I pinned ussually under a pull on cover the second layed into a Nickky 100% cotton wrap a favorite untill she outgrew these.


----------



## PheobNFam (Feb 10, 2005)

Cloth Thoughts are a great trim fit!

Harleyz are also really really trim (a bit too trim IMO)


----------



## masonite (Jul 12, 2006)

I just tried the new wonderworks magic-all (the new one with hook and loop closure). I was SO impressed with how trim it was! I mean, honestly, it was more trim than a sposie!! (And, it held a TON!) I can't wait to get more of these!!


----------



## logan&jordansmommy (Sep 5, 2004)

Sugarpeas are trim but you need a cover.....


----------



## roseselene (Aug 3, 2003)

Rumpsters are a very trim AIO. I have a couple and I was surprised at how amazingly trim they are. I could definitely get clothes over those that I could get over my other diapers.
Amy


----------



## marvelous (Aug 5, 2005)

BumGenius was trim option for us. More than once, DH would ask if DD had a sposie on.


----------



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

Swaddlebees Organic Cotton Vekour Fitteds


----------



## Susuhound (Jul 5, 2006)

Swaddlebees pockets. They are so trim that Sophie's pants would fall down around her ankles when we went out


----------



## rootzdawta (May 22, 2005)

I vote for Swaddlebees too except that I would not use the hemp insert it comes with. I either stuff with a trifolded prefold of with a Hemparoo insert (the ones I use for my Fuzzi Bunz). Other than that . . . LoL, I've learned to live with the bulk and just go a size up for my son's clothes.


----------



## peekyboo (Mar 16, 2005)

Searching for trim diapers has been a bit of a quest for me...

The trimmest IMO - Daisy Doodles. They're amazingly trim and work well if you do not have a heavy wetter.

Next up - Rumpsters AIO's. These are very trim also, but also have great absorbancy. The one downside is that they are very low rise, so if you've got a tall kid like I do, you sometimes get that plumber's bum happening when they bend over, lol! We almost never had a leak in these, and Daisy Doodle doublers work perfectly in them.

After that, it's a bit touch and go. Beccabottoms are trimmer than most, but I think Swaddlebees or Fuzzi Bunz are actually trimmer. Harleyz and Bum Ware are also supposed to be very trim but I've never used them. I made my dd the Darling Diaper AIO and was amazed at how trim those are! I've sort of stuck with those since.

But any pocket that's PUL on the outside and something thin like suedecloth in the inside will be pretty darn trim, but then it depends on what you stuff it with. I find the hemp inserts to be trimmer than microfiber ones.


----------



## Sailmom (Sep 23, 2004)

I agree with all the previous posts that say daisy doodles. You can get as many hemp doublers as you want (I have had as many as 3 in one diaper with the regular snap in doubler) and it is still trimmer than a 'sposie. I just checked and she is open for customs now and has a super fast turnaround time...

http://daisy-doodles.com/


----------



## my2girlz (Oct 7, 2002)

My trimmest are the swaddlebees pockets.


----------



## stephmomtoabby (Oct 3, 2004)

Bumgenius with a micro insert


----------



## monkeys4mama (Apr 25, 2006)

Chloe Toes pocket diapers stuffed w/ microfiber towels. I bought the pattern and make them myself. LOVE these diaps. The "underbelly" fit is awesome b/c it's so trim and keeps diaps from sagging. I've been won over to microfiber too, b/c it is so soft and trim and absorbent. Not to mention inexpensive.


----------



## Mimistar34 (Jul 24, 2005)

Magic-alls, Swaddlebee pockets, Panda Pants AIO's, Very Baby AIO's.


----------

